# Right fender got dented on my brand new 2012 Eco



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ouch....the estimate does sound high. I had simular damage that required a headlight, bumper cover,fender, paint. My cost $ 1200.00


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds high. For a new headlight, hood, removing a similar dent from my fender, and painting/blending everything was $1500 at a highly regarded Buick dealer's body shop after I hit a deer.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

they are ripoffs!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems a little on the high side.

Differently get more estimates.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

There is nothing to those fenders, no inner supports, weldments etc.
They are just one piece of plain sheet metal.


----------



## Jlirajr (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah. Figured as much. I'm taking it to a few other shops on Monday. I'll keep you guys and gals posted.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm truly sorry to hear that happened to your car. That just plain sucks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

$1300 for a new fender? I've got a better idea, buy a Seibon Carbon Fiber fender for $730 and have it painted to match. Should only cost you around $100 to paint it, and even though you're buying quality, super expensive carbon fiber, it somehow ends up cheaper than your repair estimate.

Now that right there, is a red flag; and the reason why they're charging you like crazy is because it was all in the family, and because its you're fault they can make up fake costs since in the end they know you're going to pay.


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

that estimate doesn't seem out of line for a professional body shop. getting more estimates is a good idea, you may find a good shop that may make you a better deal. my 2012 Eco was hit on the hood by tire tread from a truck. leaving a couple small dents on the hood . estimate was $1100.00 .bummer about your new car, good luck with your search.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Search a salvage yard for a factory one in the right color.
You can pull back the inner fender liner and bump most of the dent out for now. 
Go to car-part.com and search around. I would not hesitate to install a used fender since it went through the same paint/rust proof process.


----------



## Jlirajr (Jan 11, 2013)

Got a second estimate and it was just under $1700. Going through my insurance but they want to install an aftermarket fender. I'm gonna insist on an OEM fender, just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## sklemetti (Dec 18, 2019)

sciphi said:


> That sounds high. For a new headlight, hood, removing a similar dent from my fender, and painting/blending everything was $1500 at a highly regarded Buick dealer's body shop after I hit a deer.


Why would you get new? Just go to a junk yard and get replacement parts same color


----------

